# Keystone Mason Patent Nov 30th 1858?



## mackman (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm trying to help my mother sale off some old fruit jars. For the most part, all she has are the more typical blue Ball perfect Masons and some Atlas strong shoulder in various sizes, but one is a quart size, Keystone Mason Patent Nov 30th 1858. It is a round shoulder, Aqua colored jar with air bubbles and the number 15 on the bottom. It has several lip chips, but overall is in pretty nice condition. Can anyone help me out as to what one like this might be worth?


----------



## maineahh62 (Mar 22, 2004)

hello mackman, here are a few site's that may help you in your quest, i hope they help.
 http://www.theoldtimes.com/past/1103_1.html

 http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R4&sacategory=29797&satitle=fruit

 http://elegantglass.com/fruitjars/

 http://collectibles.listings.ebay.com/Antique-Pre-1900_Fruit-Jars_W0QQfromZR0QQlopgZ5QQsacategoryZ892QQsocmdZListingItemListQQsocolumnlayoutZ1

 http://www.mindspring.com/~oldbottle/fruitjars.HTM


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 22, 2004)

Mackman, get a hold of the Red Book - it deals exclusively with fruit jars.


----------



## woody (Mar 23, 2004)

It's hard to determine which Keystone Mason jar you have without a picture.
 There are numerous Keystone jars listed in the Red Book of Fruit Jars.
 Depending on which one you have will determine the value.
 If you can post a picture with an accurate description I will try to decipher what the value of your particular jar is.


----------



## mackman (Mar 25, 2004)

Thank you all very much for the help that you've offered on this one.


----------

